# Deutschland Billiglohnland



## GxGamer (18. Mai 2020)

Warum bist du denn nicht betroffen? Schweizer? Franzose? msimpr? 

Ja, in Deutschland gibts schon so einiges, besonders einen Typen der es toll findet davon zu reden seinem Cousin die Füße ins Gesicht zu halten, mit der Bahn zu fahren und Simkarten aller Länder, wie doof alles in Deutschland ist und der es akut nicht merkt das seine Möchtegernrebellion niemanden interessiert.

Und DU klingst genauso wie er, watn Zufall.

Edit: Na sowas, ein Multiaccount. Und tschüß.


----------



## JoM79 (18. Mai 2020)

Ach msimpr ist sein ursprünglicher Account.


----------

